# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Mbroje USB flash drajv me password

## benseven11

Mbroje USB flash drajv me password
http://www.pendrive.com.my/downloads...ck%20v2.26.zip

----------


## valdetshala

benseven11 po tentoj ta aktivizoj kete program por nuk po kam sukses, a ka mundesi pak sqarim si perdoret.Qe edhe fotot e bashkangjitura,

----------


## benseven11

Te kjo pdf shiko ne fund fare tek Q3(pyetja 3) dhe A3(pergjigja 3).
http://www.tdk.com.au/files/trans_it...pr_english.pdf
Nqs pas ndryshimeve te rekomanduara ne pdf perseritet i njejti mesazh gabimi atehere,ky aplikacion funksionon vetem ne nje kategori pen(flash) drajverash qe kane chip flash memorje qe njihet nga programi.
Nqs aplikacioni nuk e njeh chipsin e memorjes(chipsi i memorjes ka nje emer dhe model ashtu si cdo pajisje hardwere),atehere do jape ate mesazh.
Me fjale te tjera mendoje kete aplikacion si "drajver" qe do vere ne pune flash diskun.Nqs drajveri,nuk eshte krijuar per ate model flash disku qe ke,do dale ai mesazh gabimi.Pra aplikacioni nuk i pershtatet flash drajverit qe ke.Nuk e njeh,nuk arrin te diktoje flash chipin e memorjes brenda flash diskut.
Mund te provosh kete program Lock+free
http://rapidshare.com/files/19665303...a.150m.com.zip Kur e hap klik ne bin folder.
Klik ne Release folder,pastaj klik ne Lock+free.exe
Do hapet programi
Klik file
Klik add files in folder
Pastaj  klik ne + para My komputer.me poshte klik ne tekstin e flash drajverit.
Klikohet ok poshte
Pastaj klik te ikona e drynit blu poshte.
Do dali dritarja e passwordit.
I fut dy here password dhe ok.
Komplet flash disku do enkriptohet.
Pastaj e teston flash diskun.
Do te te kerkoje qe ne fillim password.

----------


## benseven11

Klik ne start klik ne run dhe fut gpedit.msc
Behen ndryshimet si ne dy figurat me poshte.Ndryshimet lejojne qe funksioni i enkriptimit dhe formatimit te nje flash disku te kryhet jo vetem nga administratore por cdo perdorus,pra modifikimet ne figura lejojne qe ti jepet e drejta kujtdo qe perdor kompjuterin te beje enkriptim ose formatim te flash diskut.

----------

